# Sometimes We Do Pretty Darn Okay



## bushidomartialarts (Aug 3, 2007)

Every once in a while, a plan comes together pretty nicely...

http://www.oregonlive.com/argus/stories/index.ssf?/base/news/1185904384265070.xml&coll=6

I love my job.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 3, 2007)

That's great!


----------



## bydand (Aug 3, 2007)

Hats off to you Jason for that great idea for your students and for running what sounds like a great place to train.  :asian:


----------



## Kacey (Aug 3, 2007)

Congratulations, to you, your instructors, and most of all, your students!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 4, 2007)

Congratulations and keep up the good work!


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 4, 2007)

Great job!  Hat's off to you.  :asian:


----------



## Lisa (Aug 4, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 4, 2007)

Nice going! Kudos to the extreme!


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 4, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> Every once in a while, a plan comes together pretty nicely...
> 
> http://www.oregonlive.com/argus/stories/index.ssf?/base/news/1185904384265070.xml&coll=6
> 
> I love my job.


Right on!


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 8, 2007)

That's terific!


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 8, 2007)

Great job Jason and hats off to your student for doing there part.


----------

